# LASE (laser assisted spinal endoscopy)



## awest (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what code I should use for the LASE procedure?  I'm looking at 62287, but I'm not sure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 14, 2010)

62287 is for percutaneous approach not endoscopic. I am not sure if there is anything other than an unlisted code if it is endoscopic


----------

